# Southern Tailgate Party Attire



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

In the South, we will do anything to have a party. After, reading the Southerner’s thread and seeing the Plainsman’s talk of College Football, it got me thinking of Fall and football tailgate parties. 

What would you wear to a College Football tailgate party?

What do you do for your tailgate party?


POLOGOLF


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

plain front khaki shorts, white ocbd (sleeves rolled twice), topsiders, and a Brooks Brothers number 1 striped tie in garnet and gold. Excuse the shorts, it's hot in tallahassee during the start of the season.


----------



## jkreusc (Aug 14, 2006)

*Sweatervest and Tie*

I went to school in New Orleans where Tulane played at the Superdome. I'd wear a pair of decent dress pants ,a button down, and a sweatervest with a tie. I'd keep the jacket at home as Bourbon Street tended to impart a funk that would never get out of a jacket.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

Early in the season, purely because of the heat, I will wear some LE or Bean khaki shorts, topsiders and whatever orange, blue or combo polo I happen to have. 

Later in the season when the cool whether hits I will put on the khakis, maybe some loafers and the old standby OCBD. And a sweater if needed. I don't tend to wear ties or a jacket to games. Just my personal preference. 
Mostly trying to find that fine mix of comfort and good looks.

If you want to get into what I do at tailgates, that might be another thread completely.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

At my school, nobody has style. Just jeans, shorts, tee-shirts ... Pitiful.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

the only folks you'll see in ties at our tailgates or games are a few of the fraternity guys. blazers/sportcoats are unheard of.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

And what about the most important part...the Flask!

I must admit, here's where I go mass market. Sure, somewhere along the way I picked up one of those nice engraved flasks as a gift. But they're just too dainty.

Give me the nice large plastic variety, filled with gin when hot, scotch when cold. If I lose it or have to throw it away, who cares. Because the big ones hold over pint, I have plenty to share and spread cheer.


----------



## Alluvium (Aug 4, 2006)

When it was still warm, I would wear flat front yellow shorts, a purple Polo shirt, and Topsiders.

In the cooler weather, I would wear flat front khakis and a purple long sleeve button down shirt.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Alluvium said:


> When it was still warm, I would wear flat front yellow shorts, a purple Polo shirt, and Topsiders.
> 
> In the cooler weather, I would wear flat front khakis and a purple long sleeve button down shirt.


Tiger fan?

I usually wear a blazer, khakis, and repp tie.

My dad mentioned that, when such things were tolerated, someone might turn a fire extinguisher into a whiskey sour dispenser for games.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

I am an N.C. State fan who is in law school at Wake Forest, and I recently purchased a pair of the Vineyard Vines canvas dock pants in a sailor's red color, which I plan to where to games with a white oxford. Until I reach the age where I can pay for better seats, I feel a bit overdressed in a blazer and tie. I, too, only see current fraternity fellows and older fellows in blazers and ties at our ACC games. The best to all, as my dear team will need lots of help this season.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Shorts, OCBD, topsiders.

Bring hat and plastic flask.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree on the plastic flask. I've had one for years. Since I go in the faculty gate I never get checked. 

Since we're on the subject of flasks, what's your choice of beverage to fill it?

I know many will throw out Black Jack or Beam, but I must say that I prefer Wild Turkey 101.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I agree on the plastic flask. I've had one for years. Since I go in the faculty gate I never get checked.
> 
> Since we're on the subject of flasks, what's your choice of beverage to fill it?
> 
> I know many will throw out Black Jack or Beam, but I must say that I prefer Wild Turkey 101.


Gin when hot and scotch when cold. The Beam/Jack with a big game cup size of coke/sprite is just too sweet - gives you a headache. I usually go to bar near campus and order a giant G&T in the large plastic to go mug used for draft beer. About the size of 4 or 5 good cocktails, it will keep me occupied through much of the tailgaiting. Once inside, I'll get a bottled water and mix drinks.

Given the whole game day can entail upwards of a half day of partying, I steer clear of the beer or sugar. The heat combines to threaten with an awful dehydration hangover, so I usually go for water as a mixer.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

My football game-day attire is typically Bills, white OCBD, shotshell belt, cotton argyles (school colors), Alden loafers and, if it's a day game, a baseball cap (the sun is brutal on my side of the stadium). A tie would be just a little too much for my tailgating crew, although I used to wear one as an undergrad and during the seasons I sat in the press box.

There's nothing worse than a grown man wearing a replica jersey, IMO.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

JDDY said:


> Tiger fan?
> 
> I usually wear a blazer, khakis, and repp tie.
> 
> My dad mentioned that, when such things were tolerated, someone might turn a fire extinguisher into a whiskey sour dispenser for games.


Yep, the old fire extinguishers you could take apart. And no one came around each year to look at the little tags on them, either.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

M.S. McClellan has some about the wearing of school colors at games. Of course, they are speaking of Vol orange, which, _ipso facto_, no gentleman would ever wear.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Orange OCBD, khakis, navy/orange ribbon belt, topsiders, and my Chief cap. 
I-L-L!


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Pre-game - depends on time of day.

Early game?
This could be a Madras (if hung-over from night before - I do not like Bloodies), Beer, or Bourbon.

Later game?
Beer or Bourbon.

Night game?
Stay home and drink whatever you want.

In the game - Jim Beam, usually mixed with 7-up (stadium is dry).

Post game - Beer, Water, Bourbon - depending on where you end up.

I can say I am drinking less and less at football games as I get older.

Back in Prep school?
Peppermint Schnapps - it was cold out and we were stupid in our youth.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

lawschool82 said:


> I am an N.C. State fan who is in law school at Wake Forest, and I recently purchased a pair of the Vineyard Vines canvas dock pants in a sailor's red color, which I plan to where to games with a white oxford. Until I reach the age where I can pay for better seats, I feel a bit overdressed in a blazer and tie. I, too, only see current fraternity fellows and older fellows in blazers and ties at our ACC games. The best to all, as my dear team will need lots of help this season.


I'll see you at Carter-Finley!

I can't see myself wearing red pants, but my hat is off to you.


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

For the first home game I will be wearing orange and white seersucker pants with a white polo and Brown loafers. After that I normally wear Bill’s Khakis, an orange/white polo or orange/white oxford shirt with brown suede loafers. 

Bourbon and coke is my drink of choice at football games. 

AlanC-

I shop M.S. McClellan frequently. Matt and his staff are great to work with. 

POLOGOLF


----------



## Tito (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to say it but never really tail-gaited much at CofC.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Orange OCBD, khakis, navy/orange ribbon belt, topsiders, and my Chief cap.
> I-L-L!


Finally, a legitimate reason to wear an orange OCBD, though I prefer blue and white, with no frills! Perhaps this will be the year the "Fighting Illini" begin to turn things around. Here's to a good season for us all!
Eagle


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Crimson polo shirt w/ sand colored "khakis" /shorts for Chuck. One of his half-dozen loafers - Bruno Magli is the current fave.

Same for me, but cream or natural linen pants, usually. Always look forward to cooler games so we can pull out the sweaters. 

Unfortunately, you rarely if EVER see a tie at a game in Norman any more.

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps this will be the year the "Fighting Illini" begin to turn things around.


:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Tailgate and style are the twain that will never meet.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Of course, they are speaking of Vol orange, which, _ipso facto_, no gentleman would ever wear.


Unless, of course, one is _from_ God's country (aka the rolling hills and lush mountains of Tennessee). I almost feel as if my honor has been challenged, sir.

That said, I've never worn the orange blazer, or even the tie. My concession to displaying my loyalty for tailgating/games had always been a white baseball cap with the Deep Orange "V" logo worn with white OCBD, khakies, and loafers (no socks, naturally).


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> Tailgate and style are the twain that will never meet.


You, sir, have obviously never been to an SEC game - or perhaps sat in bad seats.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

jlmwrite said:


> That said, I've never worn the orange blazer, or even the tie. My concession to displaying my loyalty for tailgating/games had always been a white baseball cap with the Deep Orange "V" logo worn with white OCBD, khakies, and loafers (no socks, naturally).


28-24


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

Here in Big Ten country, it's:

1. Chinos, yellow ("maize") BD or polo, navy blue sweater.

or 

2. Chinos, kelly green Brooks sweater, white BD

When #1 plays #2, I go green.

We do our tailgates up right: three tents, about 40 regulars and various passers-by. Large spread of food/drinks...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

at UVa, the general attire is flat front khakis, a white/blue ocbd, a repp tie/bowtie of blue and orange stripes. Add a blazer in the cooler months....


i'll be wearing my khakis, yellow ocbd, ORANGE silk knit tie and a BLUE blazer.

maybe with flip flops. or argyle socks with real shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Checks said:


> Here in Big Ten country, it's:
> 
> 1. Chinos, yellow ("maize") BD or polo, navy blue sweater.
> 
> ...


Oh boy...you sound just like my wife. She roots for Michigan and I root for Penn State...there was a Saturday afternoon last fall, when things got a bit tense in our house!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is what my brother and I wore to our college's (my alma mater's) first game tonight:










For those keeping track, on me (on the left) that is a Brooks Brothers OCBD, Charleston khakis, my new Carrot & Gibbs tie (in school colors, reversible from stripes to dots), AE Waldens, and Royden shot shell belt.

Here are my new socks (inspired by Allen?):










I should note that in going to a small, private Christian university with a dry campus, tailgating is not exactly the most popular thing to do, but I'm hoping to buck that trend this year.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tripreed-
Nice attire for the tailgate party. What happen to your blazer?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> What happen to your blazer?


It's in the car. The combo of grilling, plus the sun beaming right down on me for about two hours made me want to leave it in the car. Maybe when the temps drop a little more.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

tripreed said:


>


Trip and the wee Reed. Looking good, fellas.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys!
Love the forum! This is my first post. After a year or so of experimenting with my particular "style", I've found it impossible to deny my inner urge towards all things trad. Thanks for all of your input that has helped get me to this point..

I live in a football-mad town (Knoxville), and the attire for students and the under-35 crowd (like me) is, at this point in the season, khaki short, boat shoes or loafers, and any Polo, BB or J.Crew polo/BD in white, orange or any mix thereof. Orange and white repp stripe ties are heavily seen as well. 

As for me, I'll be wearing flat front khaki Polo shorts, white Polo custom fit polo, loafers, Ray Ban avaitors and my 7-year old, well-broken in UT hat. Go Vols!

P.S.-I completely agree--Southeners will use any excuse to throw a party!


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey, Foghorn, doesn't he look like a McCallie boy in that photo? (That's a compliment, trip).


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Harris said:


> Hey, Foghorn, doesn't he look like a McCallie boy in that photo? (That's a compliment, trip).


Haha, thanks. Yeah, I'm familiar with McCallie, mainly because their lacrosse team dominates most other high schools in the southeast (including mine), year after year.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome Trad Teacher.

Trip and wee Reed, you look great guys! How did your team fare?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, fellas, my brother and I try our best  And yes, we did indeed win (though I'm not sure if that will be indicative of the rest of the season, but here's to hoping).


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Hey guys!
> Love the forum! This is my first post. After a year or so of experimenting with my particular "style", I've found it impossible to deny my inner urge towards all things trad. Thanks for all of your input that has helped get me to this point..
> 
> I live in a football-mad town (Knoxville), and the attire for students and the under-35 crowd (like me) is, at this point in the season, khaki short, boat shoes or loafers, and any Polo, BB or J.Crew polo/BD in white, orange or any mix thereof. Orange and white repp stripe ties are heavily seen as well.
> ...


TradTeacher-
Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future postings


----------

